# I was pleasantly surprised!



## Flatfisher6187 (Jun 21, 2007)

Well I broke my rubicon in yesterday and put the swamp lites to the test and I must say I was very surprised with how they did. I have read so many bad reviews on this tire so my expectations were low but I had it in some really soft nasty stuff and only got stuck one time and I believe the only reason I got stuck then is because I was in some ruts that were at least 18" deep and I got high centered. Had a blast can't wait to get her dirty again


----------



## parker1228 (May 17, 2013)

Where did you go?


----------



## Flatfisher6187 (Jun 21, 2007)

*Here is the after*

Over by my cousin's house. There is a drainage ditch a "dried up" pond and a bunch of fields there. Here is a pic of the after


----------

